# Making Frames



## trahanw (Aug 5, 2008)

Does anyone have a simple black thin frame template. Not familiar with LR...would like to know how to make my own templates. Thanks


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Aug 5, 2008)

Look at LR/Mogrify (for LR version 1.x) or LR2/Mogrify (for LR version 2.x) by Timothy Armes. Website can be found here: http://www.timothyarmes.com/metoyou.php?lang=en-gb&sec=tools


----------



## achrysos (Aug 5, 2008)

What exactly do you want? You can always add a stroke border to the image you want to print if all you want is a simple thin black border. Anything more fancy you'd have to use the Identity Plate to overlay an image of a border. Or, LR/Mogrify as suggested by Kees.


----------

